# Brisbane - Where to live/not to live?



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi There,

I was wondering if anyone can give me some pointers of where to live or not to live for a young couple looking to start a family in a couple years with a joint income of aprox AU$100,000.
Any hints tip or advice would be greatly appreciated
V&M


----------



## CrEsT (Sep 1, 2010)

What do you like to do?
What's your lifestyle like?
How old are you?


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Generally Brisbane does not have any bad areas any more ,Inala and Durack have quitened down ,lots of suburbs to choose from ,plenty of new developments , dont be afraid to look farther afield,within 30 minutes drive from brissie,Caboolture, Ningi ,Bribie Island and all surrounding bayside suburbs, great housing ,shopping and all neccessary facilities in a word Paradise!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> Generally Brisbane does not have any bad areas any more ,Inala and Durack have quitened down ,lots of suburbs to choose from ,plenty of new developments , dont be afraid to look farther afield,within 30 minutes drive from brissie,*Caboolture, Ningi ,Bribie Island* and all surrounding bayside suburbs, great housing ,shopping and all neccessary facilities in a word Paradise!!


Hmm ... not quite right when you consider it takes nearly 15-20 minutes to drive from the Bribie Island bridge to the Bruce Hwy, then on a good day 35 to 40 minutes to Sandgate ! Have real good friends that live at Caboolture and its a regular 1 hour trip each way each day to Pinkenba (which is on the north side) !

My best advice is unless you like traffic stay right away from the Inner City bypass (east/west commute) or the Gateway Bridge (north/south commute) if you can ....


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

This is great guys, thanks so much.
We are 27, we have no lifestyle or interest as have been struggling to put my fiance through colloege for past 18months and now I have lost my job we cannot afford to do anything in England. There is nothing much to do here for free.
We have a great interest in adrenalin sports and enjoy rugby, socialising and trying out new things.
Do you think with a joint income initially of AU$100k we would be able to have a nice lifestyle and live comfortably? 
As for traffic.....Im not a big fan to be honest so will avoid those areas, thank you for that.
Its uch a big move for us, are we making the right choice?


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> This is great guys, thanks so much.
> We are 27, we have no lifestyle or interest as have been struggling to put my fiance through colloege for past 18months and now I have lost my job we cannot afford to do anything in England. There is nothing much to do here for free.
> We have a great interest in adrenalin sports and enjoy rugby, socialising and trying out new things.
> Do you think with a joint income initially of AU$100k we would be able to have a nice lifestyle and live comfortably?
> ...


You have said your income but not where you will be working. Is it likely to be in an office in the city or will be as a tradesman / courier / car based work?

That will greatly affect where is a good place to look for accommodation.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> You have said your income but not where you will be working. Is it likely to be in an office in the city or will be as a tradesman / courier / car based work?
> 
> That will greatly affect where is a good place to look for accommodation.


Oh sorry about that, Im a pharmaceutical Rep so will be based all over, depending on the job I get really, and my Fiance is looking to do an apprenticeship in a trade. carpentry, pool building something like that. Do you think this will effect our lifestyle much?

Thanks

Vikky


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Oh sorry about that, Im a pharmaceutical Rep so will be based all over, depending on the job I get really, and my Fiance is looking to do an apprenticeship in a trade. carpentry, pool building something like that. Do you think this will effect our lifestyle much?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vikky


Based on that, you have a great deal of options about where to live & you should be able to find an area that suits you such as sea side, rural etc


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> Based on that, you have a great deal of options about where to live & you should be able to find an area that suits you such as sea side, rural etc


Could we really afford to live by the sea on AU$100k? That would be fantastic!!


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Could we really afford to live by the sea on AU$100k? That would be fantastic!!


You could rent a place near the sea I would think. Take a look at Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> You could rent a place near the sea I would think. Take a look at Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


Thank you very much, youve been a great help!


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Thank you very much, youve been a great help!


There are loads of sea side suburbs. Sandgate / Redcliffe on the north side & Wynum / redland Bay on the south side and many more


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> There are loads of sea side suburbs. Sandgate / Redcliffe on the north side & Wynum / redland Bay on the south side and many more


Excellent Im on the real estate site now, will look them all up and see whats affordabel and whats out of reach for us.

Thanks again


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Could we really afford to live by the sea on AU$100k? That would be fantastic!!


That depends on the sort of property that you would like. I am in the Bayside, at Victoria Point, and houses here start from a 3 bed semi for $320k to buy, up to ...
well... this one for $1.3m right on the water









Renting, this one is $420 pw:


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well vicky and matt, you can have agreat living on 100k a year, as far as the information given earlier about distances to bribie and traffic, we lived on bribie for 14 years after emigrating, and I drove to brisbane every day, after driving farnborough to heathrow every day, the traffic over here is a breeze, even after all the flood damage we had to drive to the northside of brissie this morning for a hospital appointment, a round trip of just over 400kms, actual driving time was 5 hours. At the moment there are plenty of quiet bayside suburbs to choose from, plenty of sports all over queensland , and the club life is great, have a look round for a house it is cheaper to buy than to rent, and no problems getting a mortgage,we were 50 and 52 years of age when we arrived in march 1996, apart from a job and what fitted in our suitcases we had nothing, within 6 weeks we we had a house and a mortgage!!I cant tell enough young people what a wonderful country this is!! if you are prepared to work , the only way is up as they say, and for a young family starting out it is a fantastic opportunity, we are now retired with our own home(no mortgage),what I will say in closing my wife and are both disabled, in england we would not be alive now, here a great quality of life is being offered, So Go For it!!


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

Nignoy said:


> Well vicky and matt, you can have agreat living on 100k a year, as far as the information given earlier about distances to bribie and traffic, we lived on bribie for 14 years after emigrating, and I drove to brisbane every day, after driving farnborough to heathrow every day, the traffic over here is a breeze, even after all the flood damage we had to drive to the northside of brissie this morning for a hospital appointment, a round trip of just over 400kms, actual driving time was 5 hours. At the moment there are plenty of quiet bayside suburbs to choose from, plenty of sports all over queensland , and the club life is great, have a look round for a house it is cheaper to buy than to rent, and no problems getting a mortgage,we were 50 and 52 years of age when we arrived in march 1996, apart from a job and what fitted in our suitcases we had nothing, within 6 weeks we we had a house and a mortgage!!I cant tell enough young people what a wonderful country this is!! if you are prepared to work , the only way is up as they say, and for a young family starting out it is a fantastic opportunity, we are now retired with our own home(no mortgage),what I will say in closing my wife and are both disabled, in england we would not be alive now, here a great quality of life is being offered, So Go For it!!


Thanks so much for such a positive response. We are really excited about the move and wish we were there now, It feels like its going to be an amazing adventure and we are just looking forward to being rewarded for the work we do unlike the slap in the face you get in England. Its great to see that as a couple with disabilities you have made a much better life for yourselves there than England has to offer. 
We would like to own our own home but want to build instead of buy eventually, plus the grant for building is $7000 more than to buy. It will take us a couple of years of intense saving to be able to afford to build, and we would like to get married before we have a family too so thats another big expense to save for. I have a feeling in my bones that this is the best decision we have ever made and that we will be very happy and successful in Oz. It is a risk as we are having to sell everything we have collected over the years but I believe it is very much worth it!
400km in 5hrs sounds really good to me, and a quiet suburb is exactly what we are looking for with an easy commuite to the city as Matt is a DJ and will be working some nights.
Thank you so much
V & M 
Also Hi The brit in Oz....thanks for posting the houses, although the 1.3m house looks amazing i feel its a touch out of reach for us lol but the $420pw one looks good, we will probably be looking for a 2bed for the first while as it is just the 2 of us.

Many thanks to you all
V & M


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Vikky&Matt said:


> Thanks so much for such a positive response. We are really excited about the move and wish we were there now, It feels like its going to be an amazing adventure and we are just looking forward to being rewarded for the work we do unlike the slap in the face you get in England. Its great to see that as a couple with disabilities you have made a much better life for yourselves there than England has to offer.
> We would like to own our own home but want to build instead of buy eventually, plus the grant for building is $7000 more than to buy. It will take us a couple of years of intense saving to be able to afford to build, and we would like to get married before we have a family too so thats another big expense to save for. I have a feeling in my bones that this is the best decision we have ever made and that we will be very happy and successful in Oz. It is a risk as we are having to sell everything we have collected over the years but I believe it is very much worth it!
> 400km in 5hrs sounds really good to me, and a quiet suburb is exactly what we are looking for with an easy commuite to the city as Matt is a DJ and will be working some nights.
> Thank you so much
> ...


Hi Vicky & Matt

Looks like we have alot in common.We hoping to move to Brisbane too. We are a couple age 30 and are hoping for all the same things as you from a new life in australia.
My husband is a carpenter and had his own business here in Ireland the last 9 years.We only got married 3 years ago and wanted to extend our family then( i have 1 son already)but then recession hit and we've been struggling financially since so that never happened. he had no choice but to close business last year as work was so tight leaving us both out of work as i did all the administration, but he was lucky to have picked up a full time job in the summer but now has been laid off a few weeks ago.
So like ye we planning to head off and start our lives all over again. I'm half scared but half excited at the same time :confused2: Anyways want to wish ye best of luck and sure keep in touch we can share all our fears & concerns

Dee & Matt


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

deeva said:


> Hi Vicky & Matt
> 
> Looks like we have alot in common.We hoping to move to Brisbane too. We are a couple age 30 and are hoping for all the same things as you from a new life in australia.
> My husband is a carpenter and had his own business here in Ireland the last 9 years.We only got married 3 years ago and wanted to extend our family then( i have 1 son already)but then recession hit and we've been struggling financially since so that never happened. he had no choice but to close business last year as work was so tight leaving us both out of work as i did all the administration, but he was lucky to have picked up a full time job in the summer but now has been laid off a few weeks ago.
> ...


Hi Dee & Matt, 

Have ye picked a place in brissie yet or are ye going blind? We have never been there but my Brother is there and assures us it is fab!! weather is just stunning and he hasnt been home in 2 yrs. It is scary but very exciting too. Have ye started yer visa applications yet? Its such a pity ye have had to close the business but I know things are really tough at home. Where abouts in the west are ye? How old is your little one?

Good to hear from someone in a similar situation 

V & M


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Vicky & Matt

We've never been to brissie either so are going completely blind too. My husband has a very good mate over there he's there a few years and he loves it, he is hoping to line up work for my husband so hubby is heading over there first on his own in june and staying with him. he has his whv got just to get going as they won't promise sponsorship till they see if your a good worker.So we won't be able to go till he secures sponsorship, so i'm not looking foward to the time apart but there's so many others in the same boat too,so hopefully will all be worth it in the end. When are ye hoping to go?


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

deeva said:


> Hi Vicky & Matt
> 
> We've never been to brissie either so are going completely blind too. My husband has a very good mate over there he's there a few years and he loves it, he is hoping to line up work for my husband so hubby is heading over there first on his own in june and staying with him. he has his whv got just to get going as they won't promise sponsorship till they see if your a good worker.So we won't be able to go till he secures sponsorship, so i'm not looking foward to the time apart but there's so many others in the same boat too,so hopefully will all be worth it in the end. When are ye hoping to go?


Hi Dee,

We were planning on going in Oct but now my fiances best mate is getting married in April so we are thinking of waiting till after that. we couldnt possibly come back otherwise. We are hoping to get the relative sponsorship through the brother in brissie, but we wont know if that will be possible for a while yet. When is your hubby going? ye are definitely not alone on they way ye are doing it, stacks of people are going about it in the same way.

V


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*australia*

I lived in Sydney for 40 years and am there currently, give it big miss too busy and expensive 
and 100k you will struggle to live in Australia it has become so expensive
car insurance, house costs daily living costs all very expensive. Dont know what you do for a living but better off in a large country town, or capital cities, Brisbane (also becoming very expensive, Melbourne might be best choice) Electricity costs are just bout to soar. Australia lkiving on back of mining boom, but for how long no one knows. then the crunch will come. You will pay min. $500k for a house in outer sydney. Good luck.



Vikky&Matt said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can give me some pointers of where to live or not to live for a young couple looking to start a family in a couple years with a joint income of aprox AU$100,000.
> Any hints tip or advice would be greatly appreciated
> V&M


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

mogo51 said:


> You will pay min. $500k for a house in outer sydney. Good luck.


I disagree with this. However, I will happily accept $500k for my house in St Clair, Western Sydney. 5 bedrooms 700sm, near schools and shops etc. Quiet and safe area.

A couple of examples:
$700,000 









$370,000 and a bit more like the average for Western Sydney









This link www.domain.com.au shows 11 pages of properties in postcode 2759 of Western Sydney, 7 pages are below $500k, page 8 has $460k to $500k, pages 9 to 11 take you from $550k up to the most expensive one. That top one I showed first. ($699,000 to $769,000)

Erskine Park Trends - Houses Median Price	$410,000

Median price guideshttp://apm.domain.com.au/Research/?AddressLine=2759&LocationType=Postcode&State=NSW&PostcodeId=5502
Postcode 2759:
$373,000 Houses
n/a Units

compared to

Redfern, Central Sydney 
Postcode 2016
$897,000	Houses
$535,000 Units


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

[
the prices I quoted were the hills/ parramatta district, if you want to go further west then your figures are corect. I have lived all my life in western sydney, know what is selling and for what price. 

QUOTE=The Brit in Aus;549331]I disagree with this. However, I will happily accept Th$500k for my house in St Clair, Western Sydney. 5 bedrooms 700sm, near schools and shops etc. Quiet and safe area.

A couple of examples:
$700,000 









$370,000 and a bit more like the average for Western Sydney









This link www.domain.com.au shows 11 pages of properties in postcode 2759 of Western Sydney, 7 pages are below $500k, page 8 has $460k to $500k, pages 9 to 11 take you from $550k up to the most expensive one. That top one I showed first. ($699,000 to $769,000)

Erskine Park Trends - Houses Median Price	$410,000

Median price guideshttp://apm.domain.com.au/Research/?AddressLine=2759&LocationType=Postcode&State=NSW&PostcodeId=5502
Postcode 2759:
$373,000 Houses
n/a Units

compared to

Redfern, Central Sydney 
Postcode 2016
$897,000	Houses
$535,000 Units[/QUOTE]


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a Yankee but lived in Brisbane for two years. I really liked the West End area - mix of condos and single family homes, nice areas to run or bike ride, nice restaurants and good transport. It has been about 6 years since I was there so it may have changed, but if I was going back, that is where I would like to settle.

Cheers.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

A very trendy area these dats, still many great restaurants there, but brisbane is also becoming so busy and crxowded, which is a shame but what they call progress. 



californiabeachboy said:


> i am a yankee but lived in brisbane for two years. I really liked the west end area - mix of condos and single family homes, nice areas to run or bike ride, nice restaurants and good transport. It has been about 6 years since i was there so it may have changed, but if i was going back, that is where i would like to settle.
> 
> Cheers.


----------

